# Water filter



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

We will need to install a water filter at the house we are buying in the campo as it is agricultural metred well water. Has anyone got any advice as to what type we need for drinking water? There is a Le Roy Merlin store within 30 mins drive if they have them there?


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

something like this, there are many types but you need UV and a sediment filter

https://www.amazon.es/s/ref=sr_pg_1...ywords=uv+water+filter&ie=UTF8&qid=1529162980

39w UV equipment, 39w lamp, ultraviolet light system, whole house
39w UV equipment, 39w lamp, ultraviolet light system, whole house


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

iSpring RCC1UP-AK 7-Stage Maximum Performance Under-Sink Reverse Osmosis Drinking Water Filtration System with Booster Pump, Alkaline Remineralization Filter and UV Sterilizer


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I am soooo sorry, I am using LInux and my links are just not coming up right in this forum. Anyway, all I needed to say was...if you want to use Channel Water for drinking you need to pass it over UV to eliminate bacteria and then filter it for heavy metals and sediment. If you are only using it for washing you would only need a sediment filter. There are many on sale on amazon, most are easily fitted by a competent DIY person. If your pressure is poor a pump can easily be incorporated. It is no big deal. Hope this helps.


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Country Boy many thanks for your reply. We are fitting a new kitchen at the house so I guess we could buy one in the UK so we have it ready to fit as fitting the kitchen is one of the first things we will do. The one on Amazon is £379.00 , I wonder if they are cheaper in Spain as they might be a need for them more?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

tammy123 said:


> Hi Country Boy many thanks for your reply. We are fitting a new kitchen at the house so I guess we could buy one in the UK so we have it ready to fit as fitting the kitchen is one of the first things we will do. The one on Amazon is £379.00 , I wonder if they are cheaper in Spain as they might be a need for them more?


5 stage OS with pump at a reasonable €149...https://www.bricodepot.es/productos...is-equipos/osmosis-inversa-5-etapas-con-bomba ......This is an undersink model just for drinking water. I'm assuming that your well water would be OK for washing etc. If not, then a cheap "whole house" filter could be installed prior to hitting the OS.
Do be aware that the cartridges (5) for the OS need to be changed at around 12 months (less if really bad water) and these will cost about €50 for all 5.

P.S I wouldn't bother with the re-mineralisation filters, you should be getting enough minerals from your diet!


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks Trotter 58. Might as well wait until we get there to get one at that price!!


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Being a bit ignorant of how these work!! Does it filter the water just to say the tap in the kitchen? So if you wanted to filter the water into the bathroom sink you would need one for that tap aswell?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

tammy123 said:


> Being a bit ignorant of how these work!! Does it filter the water just to say the tap in the kitchen? So if you wanted to filter the water into the bathroom sink you would need one for that tap aswell?


It filters water to an extra tap on kitchen sink, the unit fits below said sink.... Why would you need one in the bathroom? 

You'll probably also need a basic "whole house filter" which would reduce sediment etc and clean up the water a bit for washing & cooking. 

OR uses quite a bit of water to produce your clean drinking water....Ratio of about 4:1 (4 litres wasted for every litre of drinking water), so you only use it for drinking water. We collect the waste water for the garden. 

Water pressure is very important for OR, if your pressures too low it wont work and will waste loads of water...the link I gave you is for an OR with pump. Cheaper ones are available without pump ( https://www.bricodepot.es/productos...is-equipos/osmosis-inversa-5-etapas-sin-bomba )

I would recommend you get your water analysed before looking at filtration. Irrigation water can contain some real nasties!

Hope this helps, if so hit the thanks button


----------



## Junior56 (Jun 16, 2018)

Test the water for contaminants. 
*Bacteria*, pH, *nitrates*, tds, hardness, arsenic...etc. Since this is a farm, test for pesticides as well.

Until you test, no one can definitively say a specific filter will work. You may not even need a filter.
However, reverse osmosis filters and distillers work better than others.


----------

